# 1 or 2 lb's for a Fattie?



## valien (Nov 25, 2009)

So, I'm about to embark on an appetizer fattie for tomorrow. Should I make it with 1 lb of JD sausage or 2 lb's? Filling will be pretty simple - probably some cheese and mushrooms and maybe some garlic/onion.

Thoughts?

~V


----------



## ocsnapper (Nov 25, 2009)

I would go with 1 lb just for the reason that it will be easier to work with, that way you can make two of them...


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 25, 2009)

Simple answer is; *Make Two One Pounders...*


----------



## walle (Nov 25, 2009)

Valien,
I would go with one pound.  I've done it with 2#, and it was good, but there was a LOT of sausage that just overtook the flavor and taste of all of the stuffing.  It was also a lot harder to manage in the roll process.  Nothing you can't handle, just not as easy as 1#.

So take the advice below and do TWO!


----------



## valien (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome. 1lb will do for now. Second one to follow shortly..muahaha :)

Thanks all!


----------



## bassman (Nov 25, 2009)

I use two pounds.  I use so much filling that there isn't enough meat in the one pound to hold everything together.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 25, 2009)

It all depends on how much fillings you have. Yours sounds like 1# will suffice, but the last one I made, 2# were needed. You will get an idea on the this one how much you will need in the future. But don't limit yourself to whole numbers, if you need a 1/2# more, go for it. You don't want the walls of the fatty to be to thin that it will break apart on you.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 25, 2009)

I know you can make a bunch of 1/4 lbs you said they will be an appetizer. Just make them smaller then you normaly do. It will be alitle more work but they would be so cool or not. Ok if not the little ones then I will throw my vote on the 1 lbs and make 2 of them.


----------



## pignit (Nov 25, 2009)

I use just a little over a pound. Like.... 1.25. I put them in a ziplock and punch little holes in the corners to let the air out and roll them out with a rollin pin. It comes out about a quarter inch thick.


----------

